#  > Geral >  > Análises Técnicas >  >  Análise Técnica de Estruturais Metálicas (Desenhos em Autocad)

## TreiscBr

Bom dia!

Venho alardear aos colegas, que ainda temos algumas pessoas no Under-Linux, que além de não colaborarem, ainda querem o fardo dos outros, e isto é contrário a formação deste grupo, eu gostaria de publicar neste portal em "Classificados", mas já tive empresa juridica, que devido que neste país nem todos tem a primazia de poder se manter, fechei e desisti, empresas juridicas tem muitos encargos, e em ano de crise não é algo conveniente, quem sabe um dia mais tarde.

Tenho tido bons contatos aqui, pessoas que eu estou trabalhando até hoje, que graças a este portal tive ganhos e assim deveria ter alguma outra forma de colaborar com este portal, através de meus escritos, todos tem tido informações preciosas, mas a gente vai indo e vendo que temos que ser pedra, isto de ser maria mole se só vai se desgastando, ninguém te valoriza, um, outro só a maioria se aproveitam e isto fere a semente do portal.

Vamos lá, 

Análise Técnica de Estruturais Metálicas (Desenhos em Autocad)

Ninguém deve enviar, ceder, emprestar, ou doar, desenhos de projetos de torres telecom para terceiros, e ainda mais se for de profissional habilitado. Quem recebe, se alterar o projeto em algum item, o profissional habilitado que cedeu, assinou o desenho poderá ser notificado um dia, por algum órgão, assim só faça isto em papel (plotado), por que ai é escrito não tem o que mudar.

Hoje, li de alguém pedindo desenhos em dwg. kkkkkkkkkk

Vamos lá contar à todos, o que vivenciamos no Under-Linux, desde que entrei nele em meados de 2011.

Estou neste mercado desde agosto de 2011, de lá para cá, andei fazendo desenhos em autocad para alguns tipos de torres, assim posso assessorar quem necessitar de meus trabalhos que são bons e preços módicos, não exploro ninguém, por que pensou em dim dim alguns já correm a mão na faca para rancar o couro do outro. kkkkk

Soube neste final de semana, de quem se intitula "fabricante" de torres, que para elaborar um laudo o valor é de R$ 8.000,00!!!

Venho aqui esclarecer isto, que tem tenho sido vitima desde 2011, eu presto serviços como engenheiro, correto! Tem quem me paga minha remuneração, que muitos já sabem o quanto eu tenho cobrado, e alguns espertinhos, que se dizem "fabricantes" de torre telecom, eu descobri no Mercado Livre, vendendo meus documentos por R$ 2.000,00 ou mais, assim me livrei deles, como?

Cortei esta doença chamada "câncer em telecom", usando algo parecido com a Fosfoetanolamina, assim quem usa de pessoas boas, para ganhar de forma ilicita, sem seu consentimento, a gente estirpa, tira do cenário, seus dias estão contados e, no Under-Linux já andaram tirando este câncer, também, assim a gente tende a ter melhor qualidade de vida, tirando pessoas inescrupulosas que pensam em ganhar muito hoje e amanhã tá fora da sociedade por que não tem honestidade.

E, neste final de semana tive contato com uma pessoa quem usina, digo usina, não fabrica, por que ninguém fabrica torre e, sim compra materiais, corta, fura, pinta, galvaniza, ou seja isto é o processo normal para quem é artesão, enfim, produzir torres não é ao bem da palavra fabricar, este é um termo errado no nosso vocabulário português, que sabemos existem muitos nomes errados, e assim aos poucos a gente vai alinhando o que é o que neste mercado.

Fui lá e realizei uma análise técnica em estruturais metálicas, e aprovei a usinagem do artesão, quem está no mercado há 30 anos, não são estes meia dúzias de gatos pingados, que se dizem "fabricantes", com raras exceções temos quem usa este nome errado, e usinam bem, tem, mas são um, dois e tres.

Pode até usar de processos de produção automatizados, de dispositivos mecânicos seriados, ai sim seria um fabricante, mas eu nunca fui num fabricante de torres, gostaria, se me convidarem irei aprovar ou não sua produção de fabricação de torres, ai para ser fabricante tem que ter ISO 9000, auditoria de empresas que fazem o jus in time, kanban, etc. Ao bem da palavra para ser fabricante tem que ter máquinas, hoje com NR 12, e eu faço também NR 12 com uma empresa de um engenheiro mecatrônico, fazemos NR 12 em quem tem máquinas ferramentas, para não tornar exposto o seu funcionário (operador).

Fabricante ou artesão!

Desta forma, eu não cedo, não empresto, não dou, não envio desenhos em dwg, uma por que por ser profissional habilitado, meu nome num desenho deste o camarada pode alterar, deste modo eu forneço desenhos plotados em folhas A1 e branco e preto, que é mais visivel, do que colorido, que tem linhas, por exemplo, amarela, verde, que não se encherga, por que o papel é branco, a não ser que se tivessemos papel de cor preta, ai ficaria dez, mas isto não tem, nunca vi, e deve existir.

Estou à disposição tenho quem usina torres telecom de cantoneiras, de tubos estão descartadas devido que sabem que é algo não condizentes, e assim tenho de cantoneiras, basta solicitar o orçamento que hoje também tem um custo, este ano fiquei fazendo orçamentos e o povo pilantra deu de banda, agora quer orçamento tem custo.

E, assim vamos aprendendo e vivendo, quem quer qualidade tem que investir, nada vem de graça, andei fazendo favor para muitos aqui no Under-Linux e estes pilantras só se aproveitaram, então cansei de ser otário.

----------

